# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с MSI AtiRadeon HD4670 512MB полосит

## RuEvgeny

Проблема такая, видеокарта MSI AtiRadeon HD4670 512MB полости разноцветными цветам, это происходит когда щарюсь в инете читаю текст смотрю видео, Но в играх такого не разу не было, я даже пробывал когда она у меня начнет полосит спецально зайти в игру, игра нормально не одной полосочки только когда текст в игре появляется ТЕКСТ покрывается полосками. А по горании мне дали 6месяцов и они уже прошли

----------


## mr.L

1) переустановка на самые новые ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЕ!!! драйвера на чипсет и видео;
2) тест 3Dmark, PCchek, Monitoris(не помню точно,но нужна программа для теста самого монитора);
3) проверить температуру;
4) Проверить настроийки видеоадаптера.

----------


## RuEvgeny

стоят дрова с видюхой которые шли ...

----------


## mr.L

Ну они не всегда ВАХ, скачай с офф сйта последнюю версию Catalyst и ещё зайди в безопасном и в VGA режимах и как там себя ведёт видеокарта?

----------

